# Senior quips



## Baytor (Oct 29, 2004)

Senior Quips 

Reporters interviewing a 104 year-old woman: "And what do you think is the best thing about being 104?" the reporter asked. She simply replied, "No peer pressure." 

******

The nice thing about being senile is you can hide your own Easter eggs. 

********

Just before the funeral services, the undertaker came up to the very elderly widow and asked, "How old was your husband?" 
"98," she replied. "Two years older than me." 
"So you're 96," the undertaker commented. 
She responded, "Hardly worth going home is it?" 
*******

I've sure gotten old. I've had 2 By-pass surgeries. A hip replacement, new knees. Fought prostate cancer, and diabetes. I'm half blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts. Have bouts with dementia. Have poor circulation, hardly feel my hands and feet anymore. Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92. Have lost all my friends. But..... Thank God, I still have my Florida driver's license!

*******

A 97 year old man goes into his doctor's office and says, "Doc, I want my sex drive lowered." 
"Sir", replied the doctor, "You're 97. Don't you think your sex drive is all in your head?" 
"You're d*** right it is!" replied the old man. "That's why I want it lowered!" 
* * * * * 

God, grant me the senility 
To forget the people 
I never liked anyway, 
The good fortune 
To run into the ones I do, 
And the eyesight to tell the difference. 
*******

An elderly woman from Brooklyn decided to prepare her will and make her final requests. She told her priest she had two final requests. First, she wanted to be cremated, and second, she wanted her ashes scattered over Bloomingdales. 
"Bloomingdales!" the priest exclaimed. "Why Bloomingdales?" 
"Then I'll be sure my daughters visit me twice a week."


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 29, 2004)

Morbid is funny!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 29, 2004)

Baytor said:
			
		

> I've sure gotten old. I've had 2 By-pass surgeries. A hip replacement, new knees. Fought prostate cancer, and diabetes. I'm half blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to blackouts. Have bouts with dementia. Have poor circulation, hardly feel my hands and feet anymore. Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92. Have lost all my friends. But..... Thank God, I still have my Florida driver's license!


there must be a stipulation about that in the West Virginia driver's handbook about that I must have missed!  every little old lady and her sister enjoy driving their massive Buicks at brisk pace of seventeen miles per hour in front of me!  :tantrum:


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 29, 2004)

So true about the Florida driver's licenses!


----------



## TigerWoman (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, my husband's grandma, when she lost her FL license due to eyesight, she went downhill fast after that.  She was really active until then, 92 I think when she died. 

My momma is probably unique, she never learned how to to drive a car, nor wanted to.  Yeah it made it hard for me as a teenager. TW


----------

